# Wer kann helfen????????????



## Merlinbuster (4 Mai 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich Hodenlack kaufen kann?
Ich war gestern beim Arzt und der sagte bei meinen Blutwerten soll ich die Eier streichen! Ich war schon in allen Apotheken in der Umgebung aber die hatten keinen


----------



## Tokko (4 Mai 2008)

Aber vorher das abbeizen nicht vergessen....



Danke fürs teilen Merlinbuster.:thumbup:

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (4 Mai 2008)

Probier mal Hammerritt der hilft auch gegen Rost


----------



## almamia (4 Mai 2008)

...aber vorher mit Schleifpapier anrauen


----------

